# Lenovo Legion 5i



## nunotex (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello all!

I'm running FreeBSD on a Lenovo Legion 5i (gamers) and it works fantanstic!

Take a look at bsd-hardware probe !

Cheers!

Nuno Teixeira


----------

